# Crazy DIY surface grinder idea?



## jmarkwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Ever seen anybody fashion a DIY "surface grinder" attachment for the back end of the Bridgeport RAM?

In a simplistic sense, sort of like hanging a bench grinder upside down from the attachment point.

For just the occasional use of course.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 20, 2018)

Probably wouldn't be quite as accurate as a dedicated surface grinder, but with a tenth reading DRO on the knee, you might get pretty close.
Another thing is the X axis travel, it would be a PITA to hand crank it back and forth, maybe power drive on a higher speed could suffice...
Sounds like an interesting project!


----------



## MozamPete (Feb 20, 2018)

I use the horizontal spindle of my mill (not a bridgeport) for occasional surface grinder duty. But my table has a fast travel arrangement on the x feed so I think it may of been intended to do dual duty (the x-axis lead screw doesn't have a nut but runs on a normally locked worm wheel, by unlocking and rotating the worm wheel but you get a fast travel).  Would be tedious if you had to crank both the X and Y axis handles. 

Horizontal spindle with a grinding wheel on



X-axis lead screw and worm wheel


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

OP here.

I have a power feed on the X-travel. 

I wouldn't need 10's of accuracy for the occasional "shaving" of hard surfaces, I think the knee control would provide adequate resolution for what I have in mind.


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 20, 2018)

For the accuracy you describe just make an adapter to hold a belt sander.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 20, 2018)

it wouldn't be healthy for the machine. surface grinders make a mess


----------



## benmychree (Feb 20, 2018)

Agree with cg285 why destroy your mill with all that grit and swarf? best look for an old cutter grinder or surface grinder.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 20, 2018)

http://petersonwashandblast.com/catalog/rg-1234-platen-grinder/
of course this is overkill but something on a smaller scale, homemade or whatever would probably fit what i think you are suggesting you need.

i have one of the above and it works great for exhaust manifolds, cylinder heads or anything you want ground flat. it does not replace a surface grinder tho'


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 20, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Agree with cg285 why destroy your mill with all that grit and swarf? best look for an old cutter grinder or surface grinder.



I wondered about that as well. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 20, 2018)

You could make way covers to keep the grit out.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 20, 2018)

Is this what you are thinking?

http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/homemade-surface-grinder-30619


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 20, 2018)

That is awesome C-Bag.   I have been thinking about (and bidding on at some auctions) a surface grinder but having a hard time justifying the precious floor space that it would take up.  For the very occasional use, I could see doing something like that.  The caveat would be how to control/capture the grinding dust.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 20, 2018)

My TAS (tool aqusision syndrom) got peeked by a couple of deals on the local CL by very affordable surface grinders. So luckily I started following threads on them. I think it would be wonderful to have a well functioning one, at the prices I want to pay I think I'd be buying another major project. Which I'm too busy already and too many projects behind to tackle another. So I waffle. 

With my mill/drill that setup wouldn't work because you need a knee. I also don't want to subject my already worn mill/drill or my shop to that kind of abrasive.

Personally I think I wouldn't be that happy with "good enough" knowing what a good surface grinder can kick out. 

If you look on the same site there are several homemade surface grinders. One guy named JR made a pretty good one out of a bench grinder, some pipe and an old XY table he had lying around.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2018)

Here's the link to JR's tool grinder and if you look at the end there's a link to where he went the next step to make it into a surface grinder.
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/shop-assembled-cutter-grinder-49982


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 21, 2018)

You know I'd been thinking I needed a SG, but after seeing the finish you can get with a shapper I'm moving it to the top of the acquisition list. Can't think of too many things that I would need to get to a few tenths. The shaper is a pretty versatile machine, no dust to deal with, and then there's the music. Mike


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 21, 2018)

I agree FOMOGO. If I'd not bumbled onto my shaper, I'd have gotten a SG for sure. But the shaper has its challenges too. Most are old. Mine I'm pretty sure is from the '40's. So there are wear issues and just the various shortcomings like a small machine like the 7b was probably meant to be a hobby machine. So it's not as heavy duty and heaven help you if you need parts! But once I got most of the bugs out not only does it produce a nice finish, it's mighty accurate flat wise. The other thing that's appealing is not only is it quieter, no dust, cheap to operate, it's also safer. After seeing one of those shows about cosmetic surgery where an auto body guy had a bench grinder stone explode on him and literally shatter his skull I'm doubly wary of any grinder. It's also part of my waffling problem


----------

